# vorhandene lüfter für wakü



## luckylooser999 (8. Januar 2017)

*vorhandene lüfter für wakü*

habe 2 bequit silent lüfter 140mm noch rumliegen gibt es eine Wakü allinone wo ich die verwenden kann sollte nicht über 100 euro Kosten. also ich suche eine Wakü am besten ohne lüfter welche mitgeliefert werden sondern nur mit dem Radiator (Wärmetauscher)


----------

